# Mathews Jewel Questions



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

I switched this year from a RH Martin Leopard shooting 52.5# to the LH Mathews 55# currently set at 47.5#.

My right shoulder has been having issues with the Jewel. I had eased up on increasing DW. I now only do 1/4 turns every 1-2 weeks to increase DW.

I never had shoulder issues with my Martin, however, I did switch from RH to LH.

The bowtech pointed out to me that the Leopard is a soft cam and the Jewel is a hard cam which causes the the problem for my shoulder.

I advise you go shoot one while shooting other bows, esp, the Mathews ZXT and see how your shoulder does.

You can save money by choosing something other than the Jewel. The PSE Stelleto was my second choice for a bow. I also tried the Bowtech (Assassin SD, almost same specs as the women's version:Heartbreaker). The Bowtech was much harsher draw cycle, but many women here love their Heartbreakers.

You probably already know this, a shorter ATA is less forgiving, but it is easier to walk though dark timber with a shorter ATA.

I don't have any fps numbers for my setup, but I know they are very low because of my short 24 DL. Right now, my arrow is a little heavy for 47.5# at 356 grains. Easton Bloodline 400 with 100 grain tip. The bow would not tune with the 500s, so I had to go up a spine. The Jewel may need the next step up in spine because of the very shorter brace height. Just get it tuned with your chosen arrow for peace of mind.

Mathews states: 325 FPS at 29” /60 lb. I don't know the arrow grains for this.

I think these are the approximate formulas that float around on the forums.
10 fps per 1" DL change
2-3 fps per 1lb DW change. Most people say 2 fps per 1lb.
With DL and DW constant, arrow weight changes are about 1 fps per 4-5 grains.


----------



## ClubHunter (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info and your reply. I think that by dropping down to 60# I could draw nearly any bow, although, the monster seems to put added strain on it, even at 60#.. I'm assuming you think the zxt may be smoother drawing than the jewel at the same weight? I'm not a speed junkie, but i want to stay as close to the 300 fps range as I can. In the end though, comfort and shootability will win out... Thank you very much! 
Oh btw, that ibo for the jewel is still with a 350 grain arrow, just the 29" draw and 60# instead of 70. IF, all is as stated by mathews.....


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

The reason I mentioned the ZXT was because I believe the Jewel was designed from it and you can you can get it cheaper than the Jewel. However, it may not deliver comparable fps to the Jewel.

Thank you for information about the grains of the arrow. That gave me a better idea of the fps I may get once I reach 55#

I hope to be shooting 55# by April and then I will chrono my Jewel.

Good luck.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

What bow do you have now? Why not just get new limbs? You may want to look at the Mathews Helim.


----------



## ClubHunter (Apr 18, 2010)

jonell said:


> What bow do you have now? Why not just get new limbs? You may want to look at the Mathews Helim.


Hi jonell, good question.. I love the bow I have now (Elite Hunter 2011) I may well end up with the 2013 model. If I stick with Elite, and it will take a special bow to get me away from that backwall, valley and letoff, I would like to have the new and improved version. I am just investigating all the possibilities out there. I'm not a fanboy and if I like it I buy it, no matter the name... The Jewel appealed to me because of bow weight, AtA and Ibo speed with 60 # @ 29". It just has a 6 3/8 brace height, but before I tried Elite, I had an LX with about the same and it shot as good as any bow I have had (although longer AtA). How do you like your Helim? Good i'm guessing...? Did you try it vs the Jewel? 
'


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

I am really happy with my Helim. I didn't like that Mathews put a jewel in the bow to make it marketable towards women. I like the solid back wall of the Helim. Good luck with your bow search.


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

I love my Jewel. No bow that I shoot will ever be super fast because I have a short draw length and prefer my arrow to be slightly on the heavy side. I chrono'd mine once before my trip to Africa just out of curiosity and with 50lbs / 25" draw and a 407g arrow it shot around 216fps. Yeah, pretty slow but the accuracy and quietness is what I care about. Also, the arrow seems to hit pretty hard. I got full penetration on my 2,000lb eland bull and the broadhead was lodged in the offside shoulder bone. The outfitter was impressed 

Good luck to you, whatever you choose!


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm loving my jewel  As for smooth easy drawing, I haven't seen better. I can actually pull more draw weight with this bow than any other bow I have shot. I hunt only so I am not to worried about speed.
The Jewel is a great bow, but there are a lot of other great bows. Try and shoot as many as you can. You will know which one is for you when you shoot it. Have fun and good luck finding the perfect one for you.
These are my specs-
Mathews Jewel 25DL 55# 
Easton Axis nfused 500 26" 
100 gr Magnus Stingers 
arrow weight w/ broadhead 335 gr 
258 FPS


----------



## gtyler1016 (Jan 28, 2012)

The speed on the jewel is done with a 300 grain arrow not a 350 grain. IBO only requires that you have 5 grains per pound of bow weight. Most manufactures use a 350 grain arrow to test speed because most of them use a 70 pound bow.


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

Go down another 10lbs and look at a PSE Omen. I chrono'd mine at 300fps with a 300 grain arrow, 27 in draw, 52lbs. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------

